# 4 Must-Have Super Power Options for Convention Gear



## falcarrion (Jul 6, 2013)

Bluetooth wireless headphones.
I have the Motorola S10-HD and a cheap knock off pair.
not having wires to snag is great as well as comfort. I wear glasses and have no problem with them.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 6, 2013)

Make sure everything is put on charge overnight.

Try to snag a corner table. Power points are often if not usually towards the corners of the rooms. Also look for the vending machines and see if there's a spare socket where they're plugged in.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Jul 7, 2013)

Not bad tips, guys. Thanks. 

At the cons I go to -- mostly GenCon and Winter Fantasy -- I don't usually have any control over the table I play at -- it's usually assigned. But when you have the opportunity to snag a spot, that's a good tactic -- as is looking for any sort of machine like a vending machine.  

Any other cool charging gadgets out there?  

-rg


----------



## Hishen (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats nice tips mate....i dont like much gadgets to play with but the gadgets i have i know how to use them perfectly


----------



## falcarrion (Jul 8, 2013)

I suggest also bringing a power strip.


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to suggest a small power strip or cube tap.  You always look like a hero when you make power more readily available. 

I have a V Dimension Raptor which is a combination solar/battery backup backpack. http://www.v-dimension.com/products-page/raptor-xl5000/raptor-xl5000-2/  It's nice to have as a fallback if power is unavailable.

Here's a Lifehacker breakdown of external battery packs - http://lifehacker.com/five-best-external-battery-packs-509802431

And here's a website for the nPowerPEG, a kinetic "harvester" that builds up a charge as you're walking - http://www.npowerpeg.com/


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Jul 8, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> Yeah, I was going to suggest a small power strip or cube tap.  You always look like a hero when you make power more readily available.
> 
> I have a V Dimension Raptor which is a combination solar/battery backup backpack. http://www.v-dimension.com/products-page/raptor-xl5000/raptor-xl5000-2/  It's nice to have as a fallback if power is unavailable.
> 
> ...




That kinetic harvester looks incredibly cool -- one more for the Zombie Apocalypse pile -- because you know you're going to be doing a lot of running.   

Thanks for sharing the other links! 

-rg


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't be the only person that wanted superpower options?


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Jul 8, 2013)

Bagpuss said:


> I can't be the only person that wanted superpower options?




Superpowers for conventions?  The list would look like this (this would be my list for GenCon, at any rate):

1. Elemental control over the body odor of others
2. Psychic Tickets -- ticket to any event you want to attend, no matter how exclusive -- even unticketed events
3. Teleportation -- get me to my room, to my next game, and to St Elmo's for dinner. Oh, and teleport me home, rather than driving or flying. Oh, and to a pristine bathroom.
4. Superhuman endurance - eliminate the need to sleep. 

I miss anything critical?

-rg


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I think that power where you could split into several copies of yourself, duplicating everything on you at the time, so you can be in several places at once would be a good idea... (once you have got through the entrance of course).

That or time travel for the same reason.


----------

